# Danio/glo-fish Bloated



## EJ (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a two year old GloFish that is seriously bloated. I have watched it become bloated before and it usually goes down. I gave the tank a day off feeding yesterday and when I came back today this one fish is still very bloated...could it be pregnant with eggs. I know danios are not livebearers. Anyone have any solution or ideas?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Have a picture? Some of my Glo Danios are a bit on the rotund side as well, and they've been like that for a good long while. They eat fine, swim and interact with other fish fine...they're just round.


----------

